
AI will be able to beat us at everything by 2060, say experts - uladzislau
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2133188-ai-will-be-able-to-beat-us-at-everything-by-2060-say-experts/
======
Frenchgeek
Including failing?

~~~
qbrass
Yes. It will let you win by as close of a margin as possible, while letting
you know it has to sandbag to let you win.

